# Anyone bought a battery from SHENZHEN RJ ENERGY?



## DrZzs (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm on the brink of transferring $2800 to this company for a 96v 100ah LiFePO4 battery pack. Everything I can find about them looks legit. I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. If they are fake they are sure putting a lot of effort into looking real. 
https://www.rj-lithium.com/aboutus.html

Before I pull the trigger (or chicken out) I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of them or used them. All my googling hasn't brought up anything from other customers. 
I'm guessing they do mostly Business to Business sales. Possibly no Scam Alerts on the googles is a good sign. 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Contact Mr Jordan Samuel, the American who visited the factory. Maybe he would tell you if it is for real. According to the press-release type story on their about me page:

https://www.rj-lithium.com/aboutus.html

but using google-foo i found this nearly identical story about the same American at another company:
March 30, 2018-- Today, IGSS from USA, Mr. Jordan Samuel( CEO), Mr. Don Shewchenko( Director) and Mr. Andrew Wang( Project manager) visited GSL ENERGY Shenzhen factory for ESS cooperation.
https://www.gsl-energy.com/usa-client-visits-gsl-energy-for-ess-business-cooperation-in-2018

And another group of features for gsl-energy:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/831828993653960035/

Sorry to sound negative, but it would be worth doing some more research about these three companies. maybe one is the plant and the other does the sales and one is the scam? But i'm leary of anyone claiming Nigerian business ties after all the scam letters from Princes i have recd over the years. This is the quote in the story:

“ Thanks very much for Mr. Jim Deng to arrange a nice factory trip here in China for us “, said by Mr. Jordan Samuel, “ We are so impressed by GSL ENERGY professional solution on ESS business. We at present positively develop African market with our local partners in Nigeria . We will need GSL ENERGY to develop PAY-AS-YOU-GO system and we will need to purchase 30 K sets ESS500W and ESS3000W this year. Of course, we will pay R&D cost to GSL ENERGY engineering team."

Don S is listed as director. He is also shown as a director of Mims Motors (electric car maker)
https://mimsmotorsusa.com/corporate


Good Luck, maybe some of the guys from down under know this company and can chime in.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow big first order for a roll of the dice.

Even if they are legit and "honest" by Chinese standards, what makes you think the batteries they sell are of good quality?


----------



## DrZzs (Sep 12, 2018)

They offer a warranty. 
"6000cycles-5years Warranty- lifespan>15years-CE/IEC 62133 certificated."

They're "Certificated"!


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Do some research on how much it will cost you to ship your warranty return back to them.

At least 10x what the original shipping costs.

And that assumes they'd honor it in the first place.

Hey maybe everything will be great, give them a go and report back here!


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I get tired of hearing the negative remarks about stuff that comes from china 
it funny because the bulk of what you buy from places like EV west and EVTV get there stuff from China - 

I just received a shipment of 72 NMC batteries I purchased on Alibaba - they are 3.65 volt 72 AH and weight is 1.3 KG - They were packed very nicely and the price was only $35USD - The company that sold them to me make and sell a lot of batteries. 

OK they might not be the greatest batteries and perhaps they will crap out in a few years but the batteries that came in my Mitsubishi I - Miev have lost 20% of there charge in 30,000 Kilometers 

I would say it is a lot riskier if you do not use alibaba because they at least will not release the money to the seller until the shipment is sent off and if they do you a bad deal they can get a bad name and kicked off if it is bad enough.


----------



## DrZzs (Sep 12, 2018)

I asked the guy for some previous customers to contact and he sent me some emails that look legit, or at least their English is getting better than whoever wrote the factory visit summary. 
I know all the stuff comes from China and I'm not as much worried about the quality of the product, but more, am I actually going to receive a product. Once I send a bank transfer that money isn't coming back. 
They do take Paypal for an extra fee. I might do that because Paypal has some anti-fraud policies and I'd have half a chance of getting my money back if I never receive the battery. 
If I buy this and it actually turns out to be legit I will sing their praises to all ends of the internet.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd be more worried about the battery quality than being ripped off outright.

Yes their accepting PayPal is a good indicator of an operator with customer service practices at least relatively similar to what we take for granted in the west, it is a very different business culture there.

IMO it is worth any extra fees for the PP buyer protection, which is much better than Ali's.

Ideally, also use PP to charge a western bank's credit card that also offers member protection, they can be even better than PayPal.

I would specify your go/no-go standards for margin of lower capacity tested at the C-rate you plan to use when testing, and do that in the first week after accepting the shipment.

Also, if possible, ESR/IR variability.

Personally, I'd get a small shipment of samples first, but if shipping costs are very high or you are in a hurry that may not be worth it.


----------



## mjalexa (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested in buying from RJ Energy in China and was wondering if anyone on this thread ended up buying batteries from them and if so did you end up getting quality batteries? If you didn't end up buying from them, why so? Thanks!


----------



## DrZzs (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought mine from them. As far as I can tell it's good. I've only discharged/recharged it once so far so I can't say a lot about the actual capacity. I'm not super savvy about how to test a battery pack like this. I'll do some more charge/discharge cycles and report back.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

DrZzs said:


> I bought mine from them. As far as I can tell it's good. I've only discharged/recharged it once so far so I can't say a lot about the actual capacity. I'm not super savvy about how to test a battery pack like this. I'll do some more charge/discharge cycles and report back.


If rough is good enough, any Ah counting wattmeter will do.

Fully charge as per mfg spec (more than you should in normal cycling)

then turn on a load that takes between say 2-4 hours to use up the rated capacity.

Shut off the load when voltage reaches the mfg spec LVC (lower than you should in normal cycling), record your Ah discharged.

And immediately start recharging at least to storage voltage, 40-60% SoC (do not store full).

If you do this precisely the same way every 200 cycles or annually, you will be able to judge how quickly SoH% drops

which gives a good idea of the build quality of the battery.

Assuming you are caring for it properly.


----------



## mackie346 (Jan 25, 2021)

john61ct said:


> If rough is good enough, any Ah counting wattmeter will do.
> 
> Fully charge as per mfg spec (more than you should in normal cycling)
> 
> ...


----------



## mackie346 (Jan 25, 2021)

I purchased a 60 volt 40 AH in Feb 2020. Worked fine till Nov 2020. Contacted RJ Energy (Mark lee) about issues. He ask for a photo of the voltage reading. I sent and he has refused to respond to a dozen emails and Whats App messages. Very sceptical about this Company


----------



## nohairracing (Nov 2, 2021)

I also bought 2 48V lithium batteries from RJ. One year later, one battery is having issues and after several emails sent, no response (Mr. Carl)! Beware


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Back 6 years ago these people were a big deal, but afaik, no good has ever been done. The product was poor quality, bad shipping, lousy customer service. Somebody got a set and they were ok for a while, then they started dieing.
If you're a gambler,interested in only cheap price, then maybe......

Ever wonder why some consumer electronics catch fire?


----------



## kmercill (Jul 28, 2007)

DrZzs said:


> I'm on the brink of transferring $2800 to this company for a 96v 100ah LiFePO4 battery pack. Everything I can find about them looks legit.  I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. If they are fake they are sure putting a lot of effort into looking real.
> https://www.rj-lithium.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Before I pull the trigger (or chicken out) I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of them or used them. All my googling hasn't brought up anything from other customers.
> ...


I purchased a lithium ion battery system in March 2021 I have yet to receive any product that I paid for in advance. Alex Zhang is who I dealt with. He no longer answers my emails or my phone calls. Beware of doing business with these people.


----------



## jdbanta (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys, I was about to drop $7k with RJ. Who do you recommend?


----------



## Go1Lithium (8 mo ago)

jdbanta said:


> Thanks guys, I was about to drop $7k with RJ. Who do you recommend?


If I were you don't buy from this company. They use the cheapest components in the market, horrible packaging, and atrocious customer service. I bought two batteries from them for my boat. The 1200CCA cranking battery exploded and caught on fire before use and the 36V60AH for my trolling motor lasted less than one year. I try to communicate with Mark Lee, Carl and even a lady named Alice and none of them reply back to the dozens emails I sent. If you are looking for problems and like cheap products, go with them!


----------



## Granturismo (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, be careful of these companies RJ-LITHIUM.COM and LITHIUMBATTERY-RJ.COM because even if Carl, Mark etc... seems to be smart and professional, it's just an illusion, excepted to get your money for very bad quality products. I losted almost $600 (Express Shipping) for a 12V-100AH battery pack that never works, and obviously they never refund me. They are absolutely not serious or honest : they was always lieing because they told everybody that they manufacture their own cells + all their batteries models, copying on YOUTUBE a real cells manufacturing process from an other company, while they are just reseller. So, to conclude : RUN AWAY FROM THESE COMPANIES


----------



## kmercill (Jul 28, 2007)

DrZzs said:


> I'm on the brink of transferring $2800 to this company for a 96v 100ah LiFePO4 battery pack. Everything I can find about them looks legit. I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. If they are fake they are sure putting a lot of effort into looking real.
> Shenzhen RJ Energy Co.Ltd
> 
> Before I pull the trigger (or chicken out) I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of them or used them. All my googling hasn't brought up anything from other customers.
> ...


I had a similar experience with a company called EV lithium. They were supposedly a supplier of lithium prismatic cells to other sellers. We corresponded for over a month and I checked out what I could of their website and their reliability. Being a Chinese company you are extremely limited to the amount of information you can get. To make a long story short it cost me 4K for batteries I never got.


----------



## D&VsEVJeep (Dec 9, 2021)

What price point would you be willing to pay for Chinese cells that are sold by a US based company that is doing the import for you? I.e. for NMC cells and for LiFePO4 cells? In $ per Ah?

Some base comparisons with current prices at EV West:
2170/21700 LG Chem Cells: LG Chem 2170 21700 Battery Cell 5000mAh 14.4A INR2170 M50 LT - By The Case, EV West - Electric Vehicle Parts, Components, EVSE Charging Stations, Electric Car Conversion Kits
$6.14 per 5000mAh cell = $1.23/Ah

JH3 LG Pouch cells: LG Chem Super Cells 1.6 kWh - JH3 63Ah 7S High Power Battery Module - For Tesla Systems, EV West - Electric Vehicle Parts, Components, EVSE Charging Stations, Electric Car Conversion Kits
$499 for (7)x63Ah cells = $1.13/Ah


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

If you want: www.docanpower.com. us based in Texas, over on DIYSOLAR have a decent reputation, but everyone female in CS is apparently named AMY.

They will let you pick up, cells have a sticker that gives some certification and user reports indicate they are testing to what the label says although bit low as to the equivelant stuff on Alibaba.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Another place recommended Eve Fully Matched Genuine Grade A 3.2v 280ah Lifepo4 (lfp) Cells Battery With 6000cycles Large Terminals Luyuan - Buy Solar System,389a Button Cell Battery,280v Lifepo4 Battery Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## John Golf (1 mo ago)

kevinjclancy said:


> I get tired of hearing the negative remarks about stuff that comes from china
> it funny because the bulk of what you buy from places like EV west and EVTV get there stuff from China -
> 
> I just received a shipment of 72 NMC batteries I purchased on Alibaba - they are 3.65 volt 72 AH and weight is 1.3 KG - They were packed very nicely and the price was only $35USD - The company that sold them to me make and sell a lot of batteries.
> ...


Yes, my experience with Mr Carl in RJ Energy has been fantastic, he was very helpful, quick response to any questions I have, eventually I bought a 51.2V 200AH Golf Cart Battery, it worked great, I am very happy with the battery and the service Carl provided.


----------



## John Golf (1 mo ago)

mjalexa said:


> Hey, I'm interested in buying from RJ Energy in China and was wondering if anyone on this thread ended up buying batteries from them and if so did you end up getting quality batteries? If you didn't end up buying from them, why so? Thanks!


My experience with RJ Energy and Mr Carl was great, the battery had been working well for half year, will report later,


----------



## John Golf (1 mo ago)

kennybobby said:


> Contact Mr Jordan Samuel, the American who visited the factory. Maybe he would tell you if it is for real. According to the press-release type story on their about me page:
> 
> Shenzhen RJ Energy Co.Ltd
> 
> ...


Didn't see what you said? It seems you are helping GSL.....


----------

